

DjangoCon Talk Videos Starting to Go Up - kingkilr
http://djangocon.blip.tv/

======
forsaken
Excited about these! The ones from 08 were amazing, if you have just gotten
into django, I would recommend going back and listening to some of them.

Favorites are anything by Malcolm, including Inside the ORM:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlhyp5Ve2qk>

James' talk on Reusable apps: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-S0tqpPga4>

Cal's Why I hate Django: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6Fr65PFqfk>

Technical Design Panel: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tscMnoS4YU8>

~~~
kingkilr
This year we had another technical design panel (which was a little more
impromptu, I was asked to moderate the morning of :P), but was still good.

------
kluikens
My day just got better.

My week has just become less productive.

~~~
rbanffy
Think of it as sharpening your tools.

BTW, the iTunes feed seems broken - it shows no episodes. The plain RSS shows
.ogv and .flv, but no iPod friendly stuff.

